# Tiny Worm?? Found in Hogs House... Help!



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello,

I was just cleaning my hedgehogs cage and I found a tiny worm like thing in his house  . Clive has a C&C cage, but sleeps in a sterilite shoe box with fleece strips and a blanket. I was putting new fleece strips into his house and I found a tiny worm on the floor of his house.

The worm is smaller than a centimeter, it is reddish-brown in color, similar type body as a mealworm, except it has tiny hairs coming out of its back end. The body is segmented. The worm was not in his poop. It almost looks like a teeny tiny mealworm with atleast 4 long hairs coming out of its tail end, it even has its legs close to the head end like a meal worm??

Has anyone heard of this? Any help would be great!

Thanks,
Shannon and Clive


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A pic would be nice,sounds like a bug/silverfish thingy lol or whatever them things are called may have just somehow gotten into the cage. :?


----------



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

LarryT said:


> A pic would be nice,sounds like a bug/silverfish thingy lol or whatever them things are called may have just somehow gotten into the cage. A pic would be nice,sounds like a bug/silverfish thingy lol or whatever them things are called may have just somehow gotten into the cage. :?


 I have been trying to get a pic, but the thing is so darn small. I do know what your talking about in regards to a silverfish, the hair out the back end is identical to an adult silverfish, but would a baby one be reddish-brown instead of silver in color

Should I be concerned about my hedgies health (my question mark button isn`t working) or is this just an intruder trying to find a home :lol:

I`ll try to get a picture. (I have the bug in a ziploc baggie) :?

Thanks for your input Larry!


----------



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry, no luck with the pic.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe try to copy a picture from online?


----------

